# Faut-il vraiment acheter le iPad 2 ?



## nilsrm (14 Avril 2011)

Salut tout le monde,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, et tout d'abord je souhaite féliciter les créateurs car la conception est vraiment parfaite (et apparemment ceux qui fréquentent ce forum sont super également) !

A force de lire toutes les critiques je me pose une question. Faut-il vraiment acheter le iPad 2 ? 

Car à force de voir les remarques et critiques j'ai l'impression d'avoir fait quelque chose de mal en réservant un iPad 2 Wifi noir 32GB. Je précise que je ne suis pas possesseur d'un iPad de première génération donc je vais faire le grand saut.

J'ai un iMac ainsi qu'un iPhone 4 et pour moi qui suis un passionné de photos ce serait l'outil ultime de présentation, un super support pour lire les journaux et surtout une bonne plateforme média lorsque je suis en déplacement. Mais à force de lire tout ça je vous dis honnêtement je suis presque réticent... 

Question peut-être idiote mais y a-t-il des possesseurs d'iPad 2 qui soient pleinement satisfaits ?


----------



## dalloz (14 Avril 2011)

nilsrm a dit:


> Question peut-être idiote mais y a-t-il des possesseurs d'iPad 2 qui soient pleinement satisfaits ?



Hey  ! 

J'ai mon iPad ( un 16go 3G ) depuis aujourd'hui et...je suis pleinement satisfait ! J'adore, j'aime ! Je n'ai aucun problème avec l'écran, l'ipad est réactif et les applications comme GarageBand sont top ! 
C'est vraiment sympa comme machine et la finition est parfaite. 

J'ai aussi une SmartCover et c'est un très bon support pour utiliser l'ipad. En revanche je pense que ce n'est pas une très bonne protection car le dos n'est pas protégé. Je vais donc acheter une petite housse chez Be.ez.


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Avril 2011)

nilsrm a dit:


> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, et tout d'abord je souhaite féliciter les créateurs car la conception est vraiment parfaite (et apparemment ceux qui fréquentent ce forum sont super également) !
> 
> ...



Je pense qu'il y a assez de fils sur l'ipad2 sur ce forum pour ne pas se précipiter sur un "Troll" !:hein:


----------



## nilsrm (14 Avril 2011)

@dalloz Merci pour cette réponse rassurante je suis sur et certain qu'il me procurera autant de plaisir. Je me réjouis vraiment de pouvoir l'utiliser, je suis tellement impatient. Et cela me rassure quand même que certains soient heureux avec.

@pepeye66  Je sais qu'il y a plein de sujets sur l'iPad 2. Je l'ai vu et j'ai parcouru tout plein de pages. Mais je me fais du soucis et je pense que c'est compréhensible. Il y a plus de messages de personnes qui ont un iPad 2 et qui l'ont ramené ou échangé que de messages qui parlent en bien du iPad. Et c'est un investissement donc oui je me fais du soucis voilà pourquoi j'ai écrit ici.


----------



## worldice (14 Avril 2011)

Oui, mais comme je le dis les personnes qui sont contentes de leur iPad ne viennent pas forcément se manifester alors que les autres, oui.

Mais, oui, ne t'inquiète pas ! L'iPad (2) est plus qu'un excellent produit.


----------



## Sonny972 (14 Avril 2011)

Je comprends l'inquiétude de nilsrm, vivant la meme. On peut voir ce topic comme un appel aux clients content de leur achat. Car, je ne sais meme pas s'il sont nombreux :/


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Avril 2011)

Bien sur qu'on est nombreux... Moi j'adore iPad 2 dont je suis accro un p eu plus chaque jour... C'est vraiment pour moi le produit 0 défaut...


----------



## MacJess (15 Avril 2011)

Nilsrm ne t'inquiète pas. J'ai acheté mon ipad2 il y 2 semaines, j ai fait comme toi le "grand saut" et franchement je suis ravi de mon achat! Mon pc portable en est jaloux, c'est vraiment plus la même chose quand le matin je prend mon café et que je consulte les infos sur le net. Très très heureux de ml achat je suis.

Pepeye66 : franchement ton message n'apporte rien, l'inquietude de Nilsrm est normale quand on parcourt le forum on voit beaucoup de problèmes sur l'ipad2 et ça reste un investissement a plus de 500. D'ailleurs tu sembles bien troller toi aussi par ton message provocateur et inutile !


----------



## milllou (15 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
je n'en possède pas encore mais compte l'acheter dans qq semaines.
Tout ce que je voulais dire c'est que sur ce forum COMME SUR TOUS LES FORUMS les gens qui n'ont pas de problème particulier avec un appareil, une voiture ou quoi que ce soit ne vont pas le manifester sur un forum !!!

Un forum ne sert qu'à demander des avis, des conseils ou bien se plaindre d'un produit mais quand tout va bien pourquoi utiliser le forum ?


----------



## laurange (15 Avril 2011)

Je possede l'ipad 1 et je ne sais pas encore si je vais basculer sur le 2, je ne joue pas beaucoup et je ne suis pas bride par la difference de puissance dans les applis que j'utilise.

je suis fan de ce nouvel outil qui me suit partout, je le trouve limite pas assez autonome et j'aimerais qu'on puisse utiliser une time capsule par ex au lieu d'un mac/pc pour le connecter/gerer regulierement.


je ne sais pas si vous connaissez ce projet http://noteslate.com/
ca serait un complement parfait pour le bureau pour aller vraiment vers le 0 papier et vers l'informatique qui ne consomme rien. 

faisons des economies.

@milllou pourquoi pas le dire aussi quand tout va bien ?


----------



## nilsrm (15 Avril 2011)

Je tiens à remercier @MacJess @Worldice @Sonny972 et @Moumou92 pour vos réponses. Cela me rassure tout de même. Il faut dire que comme le souligne MacJess c'est un investissement de plus ou moins 500 et ce n'est pas comme si je pouvais cracher ce montant tous les mois pour un outil comme celui-ci. Donc mon inquiétude est plus ou moins normale. 

@milllou Justement c'est ce que je trouve dommage sur ces forums, c'est que la plupart du temps c'est pour se plaindre. Je viens de partir aux Maldives (même une semaine après la nostalgie s'installe). Et justement je vais aller sur des forums pour exprimer ma satisfaction, idem lorsque j'achète du matériel pour la photo...  Et je trouve que nos bonnes expériences sont tout aussi enrichissantes que les mauvaises!


----------



## dalloz (15 Avril 2011)

laurange a dit:


> pourquoi pas le dire aussi quand tout va bien ?



Je le dis...TOUT va bien ! Et je me répète c'est vraiment un outil génial ! Je suis même agréablement surpris par la qualité de l'écran ( j'avais peur d'une grosse différence de qualité avec mon iPhone 4 ).



Ps : non je ne suis pas payé par Apple pour faire des bonnes critiques  !


----------



## pharmapetel (15 Avril 2011)

Salut 
Ta question est très légitime en effet, l'ipad 2 est assez cher en absolu (même si le rapport qualité-prix est excellent..)

Personnellement j'ai acheté l'ipad 2 sur un coup de tête. Je trouvais que l'appareil était beau et qu'il constituait une avancé majeure dans l'ulisation d'Internet et de certains logiciels.

Les points négatifs:
-j'ai été très déçu par la qualité de l'écran avec les fuites de lumières que tu pourras toi même aller constater en magasin. Si tu regardes des films tu ne verras plus que ça sur les bandes noires.. Mais je tempère mon propos en mettant cela sur le compte des fournisseurs qui ont du trop se presser à la fabrication. Mais en tant qu'early adopter tu dois en être conscient, le problème disparaitra sûrement sur les prochaines séries (mai-juin..)
-en pratique, une fois écarté les défauts de fabrication, l'écran en lui même est très bon pour les films, les jeux vidéos, les applications, les photos, et même si les blancs ont tendance à varier d'un appareil à un autre (va a la FNAC ou Apple store et mets en deux cote a cote, certains ont des blancs très chauds et d'autres tirent presque vers le bleu.. Étrange) il est d'une utilisation très flatteuse. Mais pour la consultation internet et les livres, cela devient moins efficace et par exemple consulter macG est plus facile en mode paysage car les caractères sont alors bien définis mais en mode portait deviennent pixelisés et il devient nécessaire de faites des zooms sur les parties que tu lis..)
Donc cela représente un point a nettement améliorer, et je pense qu'Apple a gardé l'augmentation de résolution pour l'ipad 3 qui sortira dans une dizaine de mois comme un argument de vente et de renouvellement évident. Je ne polémiquerais pas sur le fait de retrouver la densité retina (iPhone 4) mais il y a in juste milieu qui pourrait se situer a 1600*1200 quitte à ce que les jeux ne tournent pas en résolution native. (Nova 2 par exemple..) (et les jeux pc adaptent la résolution aux performances..)

Autre point négatif: l'absence de flash. Si tu veux aller sur des sites de voyage, ouvrir un configurateur de voitures, regarder des films en streaming ou autre, tu vas vite sentir une limitation.. D'autant plus que certains sites te forcent à aller sur une version mobile allégée sans avoir l'option "desktop version".. Frustrant d'autant plus que flash ne risque pas de disparaître avec les autres tablettes qui le présentent comme un avantage. Et il l'est pour profiter a 100% du net.

Points positifs:
L'ipad 2 n'est pas inutile. Il ne restera jamais sur une étagère en attente d'un acheteur sur eBay! Tu verras même qu'il prendra une place entre ton iPhone et ton Mac.. Depuis que j'ai l'ipad je n'utilise quasiment plus mon iPhone chez moi pour le net et les app..
L'écran est très sympa a utiliser et l'appareil devient numéro 1 en utilisation a la maison ou en vacances. Et au moins tu auras la plaisir de faire joujou avec iOS sans recevoir des appels ou SMS toutes les dix minutes!

Bref, disons que tu ne regretteras pas ton achat et que l'ipad 2 est la meilleure offre aujourd'hui. Il deviendra vite indispensable et naturel. Depuis que j'ai rendu le mien (4 de suite!!!) a cause de l'effet mura, je sens vraiment qu'il me manque dans l'utilisation quotidienne domestique. En revanche dans les transports en commun et professionnelement oublies, ça fait geek et tu seras une proie pour les fronts bas qui ne peuvent pas de l'acheter en travaillant 

Garde aussi a l'esprit que cette version est transitoire. Il est l'équivalent de l'iPhone 3GS en son temps. Il manquait des choses, et il fallait en améliorer d'autres. Est sorti l'iPhone 4 qui a bcp séduit car son ecran retina est le mieux que l'on puisse imaginer dans sa catégorie (la 3D est peu interressante encore..), l'appareil photo suffisant, la taille et la forme optimisés..) et beaucoup de gens de demandent ce qu'Apple pourra encore apporter sur le niveau hardware hormis une evolution de puissance.
Alors que quand tu verras l'ipad 3 et son ecran tu seras obligé de passer a la caisse 

En revanche ne compte pas sur flash..

En conclusion demande toi si tu ne voudrais pas autre chose pour 600.. Qui ne sera pas obsolète dans 10 mois 

Perso, a cause des problèmes de fabrication ainsi que du manque de vrais jeux (angry birds, ça va 5 min..) et de variétés dans les applications musicales (garage band est le seul dans sa catégorie après un ans de commercialisation..) je conseillerais d'attendre la v3.

Pour l'instant l'appreil n'est pas encore très mature. Mais très prometteur!


----------



## Lefenmac (15 Avril 2011)

...  ..


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel....Est un grand bavard !!


----------



## nilsrm (15 Avril 2011)

Salut les gens, 

Voilà mon revendeur m'a appelé aujourd'hui et c'est fait je l'ai dans les mains ce iPad 2 ! Franchement j'ai qu'une chose à dire WAHOU. Pour moi les fuites de lumières sont encore moins qu'infimes, honnêtement on s'est mis à deux pour en trouver et on a vu quasi rien du tout. 

Je suis carrément fan de cet appareil, je verrai dans un mois ce qu'il en sera. J'ai déjà mis quelques apps de sport, d'actu, de journaux et franchement, je ne regrette en rien mon achat.

Merci à ceux qui m'ont conseillé et qui m'ont encouragé car franchement c'est un de mes meilleurs investissements pour l'instant !


----------



## worldice (15 Avril 2011)

nilsrm a dit:


> Salut les gens,
> 
> Voilà mon revendeur m'a appelé aujourd'hui et c'est fait je l'ai dans les mains ce iPad 2 ! Franchement j'ai qu'une chose à dire WAHOU. Pour moi les fuites de lumières sont encore moins qu'infimes, honnêtement on s'est mis à deux pour en trouver et on a vu quasi rien du tout.
> 
> ...



Cool pour toi, tant mieux !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Avril 2011)

Je ne trouve pas Ca si cher que Ca pour ce que c'est... C'est vraiment un produit qui change la vie de ceux qui le possède... Un peu comme l'iPhone, c'est impossible de l
Abandonner une fois qu'on y a pris goût...


----------



## nerval2005 (17 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter le mien hier à l'Apple Store Opéra. J'en suis plus que satisfait


----------



## Sonny972 (17 Avril 2011)

@ pharmapetel
Très bon post bien argumenté . 

C'est intéressant de voir des avis positifs quand meme.


----------



## pharmapetel (17 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> pharmapetel....Est un grand bavard !!





Oui je l'avoue.. mais j'espère ne pas trop parler pour ne rien dire.. et puis si je peux faire avancer le débat.. Mais je promets de faire plus court.


----------

